# scratching the surface for spooked dubious reds



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey guys... we are officially within the transition period for our inshore slam species -- Reds, specks and flounder --- :thumbup:

Fall is an awesome time for the pensacola region lots of bait fish on the move and the preditors are feeding good with cooling temps and winter around the corner.

Wind... the wind sure has been blowing the past couple days making fishing tuff. Or has it??? Guys dont be discouraged to get out and wet a line. Get up on the protected shore lines and go to town the fish are in feeding mode throughout the day this time of year and the chances at a big flounder is high!!:yes:


For the past few weeks Jeff, John and I have been working the flats from Big Lagoon to the Sound in search of our inshore species. Finding big schools of mullet plays a big part while in search of productive areas... you find the mullet you'll usually find what you're looking. Today was a perfect example of that.

21OCT15
John and I started the day by focusing on flounder. We started on the wind blown bank. With a high tide and gusty winds we found our flat friends alot more shallow then usual. By that I mean closer to the bank and further away from and ledge or grass line. The fish were staged just off sandy potholes just like a red fish would be. We started off somewhat slow landing 8 flounder and 1 small red... although John did catch 1 very nice flounder at about 19 inches. The fish was caught near a grassy bed with *lots of mullet near by:yes: Start taking notice to the Mullet guys seeing those mullet schools is like seeing a flock of birds diving, you have to cast at it and check it out.

After a quick lunch break we headed to the Sound but not before stopping at Keiths place... The Ocean Master. I picked up a couple of my Stradic CI4+'s that he serviced along with my Shimano Aero CI4+. With my spinning tackle just newly cleaned and greased I had to put the bait casting setup down and use the Aero matched with a 7'6" hurricane rod.


Now Jeff is off work and we all transit to our next location within the sound. We began fishing at about 1600 John and I were throwing Limbo Slice Matrix Shads popping off reds and flounder alike, while Jeff took the surface approach throwing topwater --- spook- 
Now I can only throw a jig for so long while someone is on a top water bite. Needless to say I switched up rather quickly... top water action is just too much fun. Remember guys its 1600

I had the the spook on for maybe 3min b4.... kabloom!!! Red fish just kills it. We had probably 20 missed strikes betweem the 3 of us but landed enough to make it all worth it. At one point it seemed like if someone wasn't getting a strike another had a fish on. Not sure what the total count was by the end of the day but it doesn't matter.

We all know topwater can produce when the sun is above our heads, but how often do we do it... the answer is not enough. Jeff put together one hell of bite that really only scratched the surface for future trips to come... so why put the topwater down hahahaha 

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pics


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dubious.


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome report as always and nice red.
Lovin' all those spots. :thumbsup:


----------



## mamacarr (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Dubious.


Hahaha

With all the follow ups and short strikes I'd say the reds were very dubious with their passing attempts to kill the topwater. Although some got the REEL meaning of being SPOOKED hahaha


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Great report Josh, now he didn't mention it in his report, so I will, he kick our butts today. Every time I looked over he was getting blow ups or bowed up. So much in fact I was about to scream, well not really, I was happy for him. He was in the zone for sure. Funny how sometimes you can be standing near someone and they are getting bites and you can't buy one. I did have and ok, day, I hooked some reds and a few flounder, but Jeff and Josh, defiantly had the hotter bite today, this just means it should be my turn on our next adventure.
It was a lot of fun, but time to go back to work for few days, maybe I'll be able to go play hooky again with they guys real soon and I'll be standing in the lucky spot. :yes:


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Very nice , I am speechless when the 3 of you guys hit the water. I fished in destin with my new matrix setup, 3/8 golden eye and lemon head within the first two casts I got 2 nice flounder . Which both spit the hook when I was about to pull them up on the dock. What do I do wrong ? I have also missed other strikes as well. Do I need to slow down the presentation?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

domci08 said:


> Very nice , I am speechless when the 3 of you guys hit the water. I fished in destin with my new matrix setup, 3/8 golden eye and lemon head within the first two casts I got 2 nice flounder . Which both spit the hook when I was about to pull them up on the dock. What do I do wrong ? I have also missed other strikes as well. Do I need to slow down the presentation?


Realize that the term, spit the hook isnt completely accurate. Fish cant do that, but here are some tips to set the hook especially for flounder.

As for flounder when you get that pressure bite set the hook like you mean it... loosing flounder is just part of the flounder game. Another thing to do is b4 you set the hook just vibrate your rod tip if you still feel him on give him hell... and make sure that when u set the hook your drag doesn't peel, tighten it down some for targeting flounder. When you set the hook set vertical not horizonal.

Hope it helps... its not a garentee but it helps my percentage.

A net is helpful as well hahaha

Your presentation seems to be spot on if ur getting bites. Dont think ur doing anything wrong there...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome guys!!!!!


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

These reports are priceless!! Inspiring,...


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice report and pics. TOPWATER is always best!!! You can see the fish before the strike, at the strike, and you can hear the strike as the fish sucks in the lure.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I need to find a job that allows me to fish thru the week!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

The topwater bite is HOT right now, for sure. Even if I only have an hour to fish after work, Ive been getting after them. Bite has been best IMO while the sun is still out and the winds are blowing. It's been extremely aggravating getting 20 blowups or more every evening and only hooking a few, but I CAN'T PUT IT DOWN!haha Last night was insane how many we got in a very short period of time. Will be back out there hopefully today:thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

etrade92 said:


> I need to find a job that allows me to fish thru the week!


BECOME A PROFESSIONAL FISHERMEN:thumbup:

God only gives us one life but you have to write the book, I say if you have a passion or dream go for it. I know too many people that either don't like there job or just do the job because the money is good... You cant pay me enough to stay off the water :no:

I'd rather be broke living the way I want to, then have money with little time do what I want... or finally be able to do it after I retire 55yrs later... ***Live the Dream*** America, banks will hand you all you need as long as your responsible--- don't need to be rich to live well off

if someone told you, if you work really hard your entire life and dedicate your young life to college by the time your 55-65 you could do anything you want.

if someone told you if you have a passion / dream and go for it, you might not get the big house fancy car the 3 boats trophy wife and 5 kids, but you will be able to live out your dream humbly and possibly with a good amount of success. And wake up happy to go to work everyday, realizing that work isn't work at all....

which life would you choose...

my fathers idea of success is weighed by the amount of money one makes....
my idea of success is weighed by how happy you are with life...

my teacher in high school 12 years ago asked me Josh what do you want to be in 10 years and where do you see yourself in 10 years.... I told her I wanted to be happy. She didn't have an answer for my remark.

I know my way of thinking is high risk high reward but Id rather throw a Hail Mary at life. Every waking moment of my life is fishing... it on the TV its on the computer, Im on the water, Im at the tackle shops, going to seminars, scouting new areas, exc exc if im not doing something related to fishing in my mind Im wishing I was. I don't want to wish... I want to make it happen.


----------



## mamacarr (Nov 15, 2014)

So how do you make a living if you fish all the time?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Im active duty Navy. And fish everyday I can after / before work... I pull alot of double shifts which gives me the next day off... ill work 16- 20hrs sleep for 5 allowing me to be on the water a little more.

I used to fish all night go to work at 5am work a full day sleep until 10pm which gave me about 6 hrs of sleep and do it all over again.

I did 6 years aboard CVN74 with 3 6-8 month tours over seas. That allowed me to build up my credit and save some money.

Here I am today at NASP... ready to join the active reserves to keep me here in Pensacola and my military benefits while pursuing a career in the fishing industry.

There it is Guys 

Soon Ill be the new Capt. In town... yes I know the business has already alot of competition and some already stable captains. Ive built up a little reputation, have collected a good amount of sponsors, and have built a network with some local guides and local anglers, I have no enemies and alot of friends that are willing to guide me through different aspects of the industry.


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> BECOME A PROFESSIONAL FISHERMEN:thumbup:
> 
> God only gives us one life but you have to write the book, I say if you have a passion or dream go for it. I know too many people that either don't like there job or just do the job because the money is good... You cant pay me enough to stay off the water :no:
> 
> ...


Now that's passion! 
I wish you all the luck in the world, man. 
:thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

PFF
allowed me to realize that meeting new people and fishing with them just came natural. I enjoy teaching folks what I know and I myself learn alot from those I meet. At the end of the day a wealth of knowledge was shared and a start to a new friendship. 

That lit a light bulb


----------



## FishOn101 (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice report...............thanks guys.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> BECOME A PROFESSIONAL FISHERMEN:thumbup:
> 
> God only gives us one life but you have to write the book, I say if you have a passion or dream go for it. I know too many people that either don't like there job or just do the job because the money is good... You cant pay me enough to stay off the water :no:
> 
> ...


I agree success is not measured in how much money you make but how happy you are!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> BECOME A PROFESSIONAL FISHERMEN:thumbup:
> 
> God only gives us one life but you have to write the book, I say if you have a passion or dream go for it. I know too many people that either don't like there job or just do the job because the money is good... You cant pay me enough to stay off the water :no:
> 
> ...


I would rather you be happy and look foward to going to work then come home from work and be grumpy because you hate your job... not everyone can take a risk like you and pull it off ... I am so proud of all your hard work and I know you will do great things .. as for the haters on here let them hate .. you have so many people that love to read your reports you are an inspiration to so many people and you have so much knowledge about fishing that your willing to share alot of people wont . Keep up the hard work it has already paid off .. and like you said you only get one life to live so live it to the fullest . who needs a big house or 3 cars or a ton of money living life to the fullest makes you richer than any of those things ...


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

First, great report.

Second, great statement on life. Pursue your passion and you will never work a day in your life.


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

I had an older friend of mine who passed away several years ago that shared your passion. He worked to be able to fish and fished every moment he could. My only regret is not taking the time to fish with him more when he was here. He was the best fisherman I've ever known and enjoyed every minute on the water - no bad days. Learned a lot about life and fishing from him. 

Would love to meet you one day and cast some lines. 

Mike


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hell, id pay for you to guide me on a wade fishing adventure right now....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ChrisP14 said:


> Hell, id pay for you to guide me on a wade fishing adventure right now....


Hahaha

Hire Jeffbro999.... he's the wade master!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Alot of what I know about flats fishing I learned while fishing with him... I would just watch and learn, then duplicate. We put our heads together and create patterns fish other body of waters and create different techniques that suite fit.

Example I fised a spot in Escambia with my bud Mark, that was loaded with reds. I caught a couple on topwater but the fish were so shallow in the thickest of grass that I couldnt buy a bite in the day.

Told Jeff about it...he said fluke... we went there and tore it up...having friends / network or anglers by your side helps
tretremendously I owe my knowledge and success to those who surround / support me.


Quote 
A fishermen can catch fish. A group of fishermen can stay on the fish. Most fishermen are secretive liars, friends share all the more wealth then 1 single man could ever create.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Have you ever talked to a guy about how he did that day. And he just looks and talks to u like ur asking for nuclear launch codes... I hate that!


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well yall always seem to get it done no matter the conditions or problems that maybe present and offer up any information that helps others. Props to you and your crew.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the kind words Josh. It's just time on the water to gain knowledge and then using that knowledge in the future when presented with a situation. Patterns seem to stay the same year after year so I try to keep learning new techniques to keep it interesting. And I love helping someone learn a technique or get a pattern figured out while still learning something from others I fish with as well.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

love trout point. nice guys


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Dang Josh! Hope to see you and slay some reds when I get back to Pcola these next two weekends!Some beautiful lookin fish there!


----------



## LocalMark (Oct 19, 2015)

Those are some great pics and a great story, thanks for sharing. Lets hope the weather tis nice the nxext few days and provide some opportunities.
LM


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

CrazedFisher said:


> Dang Josh! Hope to see you and slay some reds when I get back to Pcola these next two weekends!Some beautiful lookin fish there!


Still waiting on that call, bud hahahaha Id be cool to see and fish with you again


----------

